# Interesting race video...



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

This was posted on SA, thought it was worth sharing...

Sailboat Collision on Vimeo

thoughts? comments?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That sucks. Bad judgment on their part. at least no one got hurt as far as I can tell


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

This was not really a "violent" incident, in fact the boats do not appear to have made contact at all. From what I can see it looks like the spinn sheet snagged on the leeward boat, fetching them both up to a stop. Some crew went for a swim, and it looks like the boats were tethered together for a time as the leeward boat seems parked for a bit.

In this particular venue; high speed, light weight dinghies, really, it would be just another day on the race course. The fact that if was a light air day kept the carnage to near zero.

There would likely have been penalty turns or a protest ensuing, but I'm sure both boats carried on in the end.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

If you think THAT is bad...you haven't seen much...


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*mild incident*

i didn't hear any gelcoat crunch (heard plenty of expletives), and other than losing about 8 places in the race...good news, he'd already rounded the mark so, he pulls down the chute, and gets wet crew and himself under way.
he didn't call "starboard" so what is the ruling here? he had ROW..still won't help his lousy finish, dsq the offending boat. he won't be taking home any silver i'm thinkin.
this is way more entertaining..
YouTube - Sailing

having raced 470's in my youth..i have experienced just about every maneuver on this video


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I laughed. That wasn't serious. Been there, done that.


----------



## maxmunger (Dec 29, 2005)

Simple P/SB rule and there is no rule about calling "Starboard".


----------



## ne57301 (Mar 7, 2000)

maxmunger said:


> Simple P/SB rule and there is no rule about calling "Starboard".


I'm thinking "room to keep clear" might come into the discussion.


----------

